#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Ασυμφωνία ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου με υλοποιημένα κτήρια

## ppanag

Σε εντός σχεδίου περιοχή από διανομή και παραχώρηση του υπουργείου πρόνοιας κατά τη σύνταξη τοπογραφικού για έκδοση άδειας προσθήκης διαπιστώνουμε ότι ο δρόμος στο ρυμοτομικό μετριέται περίπου (κλιμακόμετρο) 11,70μ. πλάτος ενώ στην πραγματικότητα μετράμε 11,00μ. Τα κτίσματα (οικοδομική και ρυμοτομική ταυτίζεται) χτίστηκαν μεταξύ 1930 και 1940 και το ρυμοτομικό (χωρίς πράξη εφαρμογής και τεχνικές εκθέσεις) φτιάχτηκε μεταξύ 1970 και 1980. Αυτό είναι αποδεκτό από την πολεοδομία εφ' όσον στο τοπογραφικό αποτυπώνεται η πραγματικότητα και διαφωνεί με το ρυμοτομικό ;;; Πώς μπορούμε να τεκμηριώσουμε το ορθό αυτής της περίπτωσης και να γίνει αποδεκτό ;;;

----------


## sdtopo

Εφ' όσον τα κτίρια είναι προγενέστερα του Ρυμοτομικού, τότε θα πρέπει να φαίνονται στην πινακίδα του ρυμοτομικού και εκεί μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις να τα "ρυμοτομεί", δηλαδή αν προτείνει διαπλάτυνση του δρόμου.

Στην περίπτωση που προκύπτει με σαφήνεια ο μελετητής όρισε την ρυμοτομική-οικοδομική επί των τότε κτιρίων, που είναι ίδια και σήμερα τότε εκεί πρέπει να επικεντρωθεί η μελέτη σου (στην επιθυμία του μελετητή) και όχι στην διάσταση που προκύπτει με το κλιμακόμετρο.

Για να μπορείς να τεκμηριώσεις την μελέτη σου θα πρέπει να αποτυπώσεις όλη την πλευρά του ΟΤ, όπου το ακίνητό σου, όλη την απέναντι και τα μισά εκατέρωθεν ΟΤ (που συνεχίζει ο δρόμος).

Από τα, τα εκατέρωθεν της οδού, κτίρια θα επιλέξεις τα παλαιότερα (που φαίνονται και στο ρυμοτομικό) και από αυτά θα ορίσεις βέλτιστη ευθεία (πλάτους 11μ αν έτσι προκύπτει) που θα αποτελεί την ρυμοτομική σου.

----------

Xάρης

----------

